# OMG! REALLY!!??



## lori12386 (Jan 29, 2013)

Did i really just capture these adorable shots of Olly?!

Whatchu looking at?

Yummy!

Im gonna eat you!

Hibiscalicious!

Num num num num num
And one more...



Enjoy!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the pics and captions, but your braver then me. I trust no dog or cat with my torts.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Jan 29, 2013)

Awww! Adorable!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sweet Olly!! 
Love the pics!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 29, 2013)

Such a cutie!


----------



## sibi (Jan 29, 2013)

I love pics of dirty babies when they are enjoying food. Do you use a baby toothbrush to clean the dirt out of his spurred thighs? I do with mine. I ought to take a pic of that. Thanks for sharing your Olly with us.


----------



## KingInCulver (Jan 29, 2013)

i love that he's covered in dirt.


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha. Yeah, i took her out because she was so dirty and i was going to soak. But i wanted to take a picture first. So i took her outside. And ended up taking a bunch once i offered her a hibiscus leaf! Lol




cemmons12 said:


> Love the pics and captions, but your braver then me. I trust no dog or cat with my torts.



I trust Tigger as long as im there. He doesnt have much interest in the torts. But you never know. Tigger is my old man. He will be 15 in May. Tigger actually got up and walked away right after i took those. Lol




sibi said:


> I love pics of dirty babies when they are enjoying food. Do you use a baby toothbrush to clean the dirt out of his spurred thighs? I do with mine. I ought to take a pic of that. Thanks for sharing your Olly with us.



Havent tryed that. But its a good idea and i think i will! Olly gets the dirtiest out of the three. She likes to dig holes... Gonna be fun when shes big... Ha


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 29, 2013)

so very cute! I especially love the first one!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 29, 2013)

Those are the cutiest pictures.
What a sweet face and good appetite.
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 29, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> so very cute! I especially love the first one!



Thanks. I think thats one of my faves. Hard to pic though! Lol




kathyth said:


> Those are the cutiest pictures.
> What a sweet face and good appetite.
> Thanks for the pics!



Thanks Kathy!


----------



## mctlong (Jan 29, 2013)

Awww! love, love love the first pic!!!


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love all the pics...thank you for sharing...


----------



## Paulo (Jan 29, 2013)

I like these pics


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I couldnt resist sharing them!


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh so cute! I luv your pics.


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 30, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Oh so cute! I luv your pics.



Thank you!


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 30, 2013)

I Love looking at pictures of baby sulcata's makes me want to own one then I have to step back and remember I don't have a room to dedecate as it gets older and don't get the out side temps to keep it out side all year round either. So I live vicariously through the Tortoise forum pictures of salcuta's and enjoy my time with my yellow foot and EBTs


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rover15 said:


> I Love looking at pictures of baby sulcata's makes me want to own one then I have to step back and remember I don't have a room to dedecate as it gets older and don't get the out side temps to keep it out side all year round either. So I live vicariously through the Tortoise forum pictures of salcuta's and enjoy my time with my yellow foot and EBTs



Haha. Well at least you get to see lots of pics. I wish more people posted pictures of adult Sulcatas!


----------



## mittanv (Jan 30, 2013)

Adorable tort! Great photos too!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Jan 30, 2013)

Awwe precious! He looks adorable. So cute!


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Mitt and Matt!


----------



## locado999 (Jan 31, 2013)

what do u feed ur olly?


----------



## lori12386 (Feb 1, 2013)

locado999 said:


> what do u feed ur olly?



All sorts of stuff! In the pictures she is eating Hibiscus leaves. I also feed endive, escarole, kale, zuchinni, weeds, cactus, cactus fruit, and mazuri. Also spring mix.


----------



## pam (Feb 1, 2013)

Great pictures  Soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## gieseygirly (Feb 1, 2013)

Well someone's been playing in the dirt


----------



## lori12386 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha. Yeah! Thanks.


----------



## kanalomele (Feb 2, 2013)

Super cute pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Feb 2, 2013)

The dirty shell and body actually really make the pictures much more natural. I like them a lot.


----------



## lori12386 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yellow Turtle said:


> The dirty shell and body actually really make the pictures much more natural. I like them a lot.



Thanks. Olly is always a mess! Lol


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 4, 2013)

Sooo cute!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 7, 2013)

These are just too cute. I especially love the first one. Before you know it, he/she will be HUGE!



lori12386 said:


> Did i really just capture these adorable shots of Olly?!
> Whatchu looking at?
> Yummy!
> Im gonna eat you!
> ...


----------



## lori12386 (Feb 8, 2013)

biochemnerd808 said:


> These are just too cute. I especially love the first one. Before you know it, he/she will be HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you! I onow. I cant wait! Lol. We started the outdoor enclosure today.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 8, 2013)

great photos.


----------



## ArizonaKid39 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very Cute! Thanks for sharing


----------

